# Happy birthday nyan cat!



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

It was last year april 2nd that nyan cat was born. Happy birthday nyan cat... thanks for making the Internet a better place.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Only one year?, wow thought it was older


----------

